# Worried about mycobacterium-but not sure



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

What do mycobacterium sores or lesions look like? Does the appearance vary? I am getting worried about my frogs. I have brought them to the vet and when I mentioned I was most concerned with mycobacteria he didnt seem to concerned about that. But he also said he had never treated any dart frogs before. I tried getting SSD(silversulfadiazine) from him the next day and the shipping company forgot to ship it so he gave me something he normally perscribes for shell rot in turtles. I used it and it made both frogs shed skin only where it was applied. Of course I stopped using it after the first time. Up until that point the infection on both frogs were small. After they shed their skin it spread rapidly to the shed areas. My vet perscribed SMZ TMP liquid for oral delivery because the SSD wasnt doing enough since it had spread so fast after shedding skin. Its hard for me to really tell if they are starting to round the corner to being healthy again because I have SSD liquid on the affected areas all the time. The lesions dont seem to be spreading beyond the shed skin areas.

Another question....Is there anything I can feed them from a non-needle syringe since I am already giving medication with one? They stopped eating about 4-7 days ago. They were quite robust when this started so they arent emaciated yet but I have noticed loss of mass.


----------



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

You are administering meds orally with a syringe? That sounds very stressfull. Topical applications of a sulfer based medication sounds much less intrusive. 
I am reading a prepublication copy of a new book titled "Posion Dart Frogs" by the husband and wife owners of the Arizona Dedrobatid Ranch (AZDR). In it is a chapter on health care with quite a bit of information provided by Dr. Kevin Wright on common madadies afflicting dart frogs.
Regarding your problem, Dr. Wright says that skin wounds/ulcers that don't respond to antibacterial treatments may possibly represent a mycobacteriosis. In this worst case, mycobacterial infections are incurable. 
Wounds that are slow to heal may also represent a vitamin A deficiency (hypovitaminosis-A).
An ulcer left untreated can kill or maim a frog so you are doing the right thing in seeking medical attention. The following treatment is suggested for skin wounds/ulcers:

1. Quarantine the frog immediately into his own container with damp sphagnum and some plant clippings. The acidity of the sphagnum substrate inhibits bacterial growth and will not rapidly become septic like damp paper. Removing/changing the fouled paper will add to the stress level of an already stressed animal. 

2. At most fish/pet stores you can find a OTC sulfer-based antibiotic pill. Most notably a single capsule (332 mg of sodium sulfathiazole, 84 mg sodium sulfamethazine, and 84 mg of sodium sulfacetamide). This capsule is then mixed in one gallon of water to create a solution that is extremely effective in treating frogs with skin infections.

3. Use the above solution to soak the frog for 10 or 20 minutes or spray the frog directly in the quarantine container. A soaking once or twice a week along with daily spraying should be sufficient. 

This triple sulphur treatment is supposed to be very effective and you should see improvement in the first few days. Note that the cocktail will lose its potency after a week or two. So a fresh batch should be mixed only as needed. If your frog does not show improvement and he deteriorates in any way, than you are probably dealing with more than a simple bacterial infection and should seek the assistance of a vet. The triple sulpher treatment is recommended as your first step. Topical application of antibiotics such as enrofloxacin solution (Baytril) or the SSD cream you mention may then be tried. Antibiotic injections would be the last resort along with amputation of an infected digit or limb.

Good luck. Let us know how your frog turns out.

George


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

At work we routinely use injectable antibiotics to treat larger dendrobatids. The reason the oral and/or injectable route is more acceptable is because you can really control the dose administered to the frog. 

Did Dr. Wright recommend the use of the OTC triple sulpha drug in the book you just referenced? 
The reason the cream is effective is because it contain silver sulphadiazine which has been shown to be more effective than silver or sodium suphadiazine (which is what is in the OTC caplets) and with a broader range of effectiveness. 

Ed


----------



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

Yes, for common skin wound/ulcers he recommends the triple sulphur treatment. This is something that the lay frog owner can try that is supposedly very effective in the majority of cases if acted upon quickly. If this is not effective in the first few days, then he suggests seeking treatment from a vet for topical application of Baytril or SSD cream (which I assume are prescription meds). Injectable antibiotics is the third option and/or amputation in the case of a digit or limb. Supportive care may include supplementation with vitamin A to boost the immune system and promote wound healing.

I am very impressed with this book. I own several books with similar titles but most are regurgitations of the same material, and sometimes awkward reading due to translations from German or Dutch. This book is a gold mine of useable and practical information from a renowned breeder writing in collaboration with Dr. Kevin Wright.


----------

